# Advice for newcomers for Newbury Show



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
We are newcomers to motorhoming and have just purchased our first motorhome (2005 Hobby 750)
We have booked to attend Newbury (Friday -Sunday) This will be our first show that we've camped at. Could someone please advise us about the entertainment in the evening. Is it inside or out and also do you take your own drinks and chairs ? (I've seen photos of other shows)
Thanks
Angie and Keith


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi angie, Last year at Newbury the entertainment was in a large marquee. There was also a bar in the tent. Excellent show and we found the acts very friendly. During rehearsals saturday afternoon some of them even found time to play football with my youngester.
Enjoy.
Ian


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Angie and Keith
You are not camping with MHF are you - Come over and say hello.

Sonja


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

No Sonja, we arent parking with MHF as we've only just got our van therefore left it to late to book with MHF, but we will nip over and say "hello".As we are newcomers any advicefrom all you Pro's would be really appreciated
Angie


----------

